# Hay feeders/ grain feeders and other barn rennovations



## redtailgal (Sep 3, 2011)

z


----------



## elevan (Sep 3, 2011)

20kidsonhill has some really good pictures of feeders / hayracks / creep feeders somewhere on here...I'm sure you could find them if you searched her posts.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

I knew I could find them.  Elevan's definitely right.  Thanks to 20kidsonhill's time posting these pictures, this could definitely help.  Wishing you luck with your new renovations. 

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=12149&p=2

Just scroll down a little.  Sorry, couldn't make it pop up first when opening.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 3, 2011)

I took some pics while I was doing the feeding.

Our feeders have 9" PVC cut in half in the bottoms (a quick slide down w/ a shovel will clean them out quickly if needed) and we use either 3" or 4" square above to hold the hay.







I had to wait for the pigs to finish so you could actually see it...






This one is in a kidding stall, smaller but the same general idea.






What the pics don't show is that you fill them from the other side, so you don't get mobbed.


----------

